# Dremel workstation?



## tylerdurden (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone seen this dremel "workstation"? 

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJNF6&P=FR

It's like a combo drill press, tool holder, and flex shaft stand. I assume this is a replacement for the older drill press, which has apparently been discontinued. The old drill press was notoriously crappy, I wonder if this one is any better.

I was thinking about getting the flex shaft stand, but if the drill press part of this new workstation is better than the old drill press, I might try it out.


----------



## Chop (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know man. For that price, HF has a real drill press. Well, more real than the dremel anyway.


----------



## HarryN (Jan 10, 2005)

I would keep looking. There is no way you are going to be able to hold decent tolerances with that thing. Control requires mass.


----------



## cy (Jan 10, 2005)

after spending $$ on that POS dremel drill press. no way I'll do that again. now I'm afraid to by anything dremel.


----------



## pbarrette (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I hear that cy. That old drill press is the crappiest damned bit of dremel equipment I've ever touched. And I'm even counting the "circular saw" like clear plastic thing and the ever useless magnetically powered "dremel light".

On the other hand, I saw one of these in a German hardware store recently and it feels as solid as a rock. Ball bearing movement and solidly heavy.

Since I gave away my dremel in the move (120V->220V issue again) I've been in the market for a new tool and I've been seriously considering this line of tools. I got a small bench vise to try out some of their stuff and I must say it all feels a lot sturdier than dremel stuff.

pb


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jan 11, 2005)

The Dremel drill press that I bought sometime ago, has way too much play in it to the point where drilling an accurate hole is a real challenge.


----------



## rwolff (Jan 11, 2005)

I own a "portable electric drill to drill press" converter similar to the Dremel workstation, and it can be summed up in 3 letters: POS. The original Dremel drill press (table raised rather than tool lowered) was great for drilling circuit boards, but that's about it.


----------

